# Steubenville Area



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished the northern portion of the Pike Island Pool Friday evening from about 6:30 till midnight. Water is down, stained and 74 degrees. Still a lot of debris in the river.

Fished cats all evening. Sarted off pretty slow. Things picked up around 10 pm. Ending up with about 15 channels upto 8 pounds, 4 flatheads upto 10 pounds, and 1 6-pound drum. All fish came on cut bait.

Plan to fish the area again this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Is Steubenville a part of the Pike Island or Cumbuerland pool Rodman?

My folks live in Steubenville, but after seeing the state of the ramp at the marina, I decided to not put my boat in there. I went to Tappan instead. Would have considered Seneca or Salt Fork had it been earlier in the day. 

How is the bass fishing in that area coming around? Any other local ramps that are better than the Steubenville Marina's?

Eric


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

It's Pike Island Pool. There are 3 ramps North of Steubenville in Toronto, Oh 2 pay and 1 free. The free only has about 12 spaces fills quick. South of Steubenville in Rayland there is another pay ramp. Have launched from Steubenville many times this year with no problems. All fishing has slowed way down right now. There is almost no current and the water is pretty warm. There was some rain in Wva and Pa that will be coming through in a few days should help.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys was in mingo 2day an stopped by the creek there they got the new marina done all the lot is paved looks real nice  
mrtwister_jbo
ps me a mrs t fished the mouth of costonia creek friday 4 a couple of hrs 
had one hook up felt like a nice one but never saw it it hit a shallow running shad rap


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Mr. Twister? 

Where is the new ramp in Mingo? I have never heard of such a thing, but it would be very welcome. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

its behind the water treatment plant on the main drag south of the steel mill
an north of paddy's dinner !
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Mr. Twister,

thanks for the info, muyst be real accessible by 151. I should be able to find it pretty easy. Paddy's, is that place still open? My god, I miss the old days back home. I don't get home near enough.

How has the bass fishing been in the area? And do you have to idle out to the river very far at the new ramp or is it right on the river bank? Can't wait to get home to see it. The river looked good when I was home last weekend.

Eric


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)

fished pikeiland early this week got a catfish an a soger at the dam


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)

mrtwister cant catch fish lol


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

warpath 
the river 2 me has been like fishing the dead sea havn't got a smally since  
been so long i can't remember lol
i've not done very well at my spots don't know what they want or were the want it yet  but am trying 
have talked 2 a few others an there saying the same things either none or small ones  but u know how that goes!!
mrtwister_jbo
HT god will get u 4 that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

warpath were u from


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I am from Steubenville, but I live in Columbus now. MOved here to make some money. Not much left in th valley. I do miss it though, and I try to come home whenever my schedule allows. I miss te people and the simpler way of life. 

I used to live in Carroll County too, just west of Amsterdam. My folks still live on the hill in the 'Ville, overlooking the Stadium. I have some family spread out elsewhere too, an uncle actually from Richmond who lives at the end of State Park road. Just before you drop over the hill to the park. 

How about you Mr. Twister?

Eric


----------

